

Gay Pride: the game - in honor of today's Supreme Court decision - austinhallock
http://gaypride.clay.io

======
paulhauggis
Enough already.

~~~
dang
I can't email you, so I'll ask you here to please stop posting so many
political comments to HN. An occasional few are one thing, but you're taking
it way too far.

I know it can be hard to stop when one feels oneself in a minority, but
political grievance is not what this site is for.

~~~
paulhauggis
Sorry, I will post what I feel. Just like everyone on HN.

If the site isn't about politics, we shouldn't have any posts about gay
marriage, climate change, Obama, etc. Just Technology and startups (which is
my point, actually).

A game about gay marriage is completely about politics.

You are just upset because I disagree with your person political views.

So in the future, please stop having political articles here on HN and I will
stop posting my opinions. Fair?

~~~
dang
It isn't about disagreeing with you, though I understand why it seems that
way. It's about respecting the intent of the site.

Sometimes when users feel outnumbered by others with opposing views, they go
on tilt, posting too many inflammatory comments in quick succession. Too many,
because nobody can produce dozens of comments on end while keeping them all
substantive. And inflammatory, because the sense of being surrounded by
enemies leads one to cut corners in civility and consideration. (It feels like
self-defense: they're the ones ganging up on me, it's only natural to react a
little strongly, etc.) Such comments never remain unanswered, and so we get
flames all over the place. This amounts to unpremeditated trolling.

Often the accounts that do this are single-purpose political accounts or
throwaways, and those are pretty easy to ban, but sometimes they're good HN
users, and it doesn't feel right to ban them, though I don't know what else to
do besides ask them to stop.

If I say you can't scatter cigarette ash in a high-risk forest fire zone, that
isn't because of prejudice against smokers. Yours isn't the only account
that's been overdoing the political vitriol, but we haven't seen any other
doing it so much. That may be because we don't see everything.

